# PT111 G2 Slide Will Not Return Forward



## klquire (Dec 30, 2015)

I purchased the gun yesterday evening, brought it home, disassembled, cleaned, oiled, and reassembled. After doing a functions check, I left it to shoot today. After firing the first magazine with no issues, I loaded the 2nd magazine and attempted to chamber a round. The slide stopped about 3/4 of an inch from its normal stopping point. I locked the slide to the rear, removed the round that had been stripped from the magazine but not chambered, and attempted to chamber another round. The slide stopped at the same point again. Now the gun is not cocked with the slide stopping short of full seating. First, are there any recommendations or fixes to restore the gun to the forward position, as the slide will not go forward and prevents disassembly? Second, could this be an ammunition issue or more of what others are experiencing?

Thanks, Ken


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Another problem with a Taurus? Say it ain't so! I wished I could have helped you out before you bought that gun, I would have done everything in my power to try and talk you out of it. Taurus' products are known for having issues with them. I've never owned one and I never will because of that. Let the buyer beware!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mmmm, sounds awful familiar:

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus-gunsmithing/42398-pt111-g2-slide-won-t-come-forward.html

And you have this: It probably needs a little break-in time before trying to hunt down a non-exsistant problem. Could be a number of things on a new pistol fitted a little snug that will "settle in" with use. A point to ponder: The slide is designed to be driven into battery by a 16 lb. spring. If it does so, get some rounds through the pistol, and see if the "problem" gets any better(or worse). My guess is that it's gonna go away.

and this: Lock slide back. Lock in loaded mag(I'd go with snap caps if not at range). With muzzle pointed in safe direction, trip the slide stop and let the slide fly. If it loads, there is no problem. Clean and lube* after each firing session and see how it runs for the first 500 rounds. My guess is, it will run fine. At least a thin film of lube/oil on every metal surface, inside and out. Run a dry patch through the barrel after oiling it.

And this: does it happen with both magazines or just one?

And this: shoot WWB or NATO to see if it will run.

And last but not least, it takes down like a Glock, I think you need to decock the striker by pulling the trigger, then pull back the slide 1/8 of an inch or so and pull down on the tabs, then go forward;

And recoil spring, fat end forward.

And I don't know about that lock they have on them, out of ideas, so good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Years ago, a barrelmaker delivered M1911 barrels made with separate bottom lugs, which were brazed onto the barrels. After a little while, the brazed-on lugs invariably sheared off. This kept the barrel from rising properly into battery, which, in turn, kept the slide from going fully forward.

From this information, I deduce that your Taurus's barrel-lugs or takedown pin might be tightly fitted and sensitive to just a little dirt, bent a little, or somehow or other not up to specifications.
The slide won't go forward because the barrel isn't rising properly, is stuck in its down position, or maybe is even rising too soon (which is unlikely).

Most likely, *denner*'s advice is going to be helpful. Worst case, my observation of a 1911 defect will also be true of your Taurus.

Get it broken in or fixed, sell it, and use the proceeds to buy a reliable pistol instead.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"First, are there any recommendations or fixes to restore the gun to the forward position, as the slide will not go forward and prevents disassembly?"

I know of some instances where a recoil spring may become unseated while the pistol is assembled which has the symptoms you are experiencing as well.

A matter of deduction, likewise you may want to call someone from Taurus.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Does this happen with both magazines? If you insert an empty magazine, holding the slide stop down, does the slide go forward then? Does the slide do this without a magazine inserted?


----------

